# Cambridge Indian Rosewood Burl Fountain Pen



## arkie (Feb 24, 2013)

[attachment=18978][attachment=18979][attachment=18980]

Cambridge Indian Rosewood Burl Fountain Pen, gold with sterling silver accents. It takes the rich color and strong grain of a wood like this to set off the showy detail of this pen without clashing or being overwhelmed. This :ufw: came from the Rebuilds.

This is the planned companion piece to the roller ball I completed Thursday. Love this wood!


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2013)

Great choice of kit and plating to show off the Indian Rosewood Burl.
Nicely done.
Just a suggestion, if you were to eliminated the camera flash and increase the Exposure Value you could get a more nature color of the wood and plating.

Les


----------



## arkie (Feb 24, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Great choice of kit and plating to show off the Indian Rosewood Burl.
> Nicely done.
> Just a suggestion, if you were to eliminated the camera flash and increase the Exposure Value you could get a more nature color of the wood and plating.
> 
> Les



I need a better photo set-up. I'm shooting hand-held and if I use the longer exposure it's less clear.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2013)

arkie said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Great choice of kit and plating to show off the Indian Rosewood Burl.
> ...



You will need a tripod and set the timer to avoid blurred photos.

Les


----------

